# crikets or locust for leopard geckos?



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, ive got some 3 month old geckos and im wondering whats better for them, crikets or locust? I personaly think crickets because they are fatter.

Is it ok to feed them on crikets alone?

cheers
:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> Hi, ive got some 6 month old geckos and im wondering whats better for them, crikets or locust? I personaly think crickets because they are fatter.
> 
> Is it ok to feed them on crikets alone?
> 
> ...


yep crickets are fine for a staple. But be sure to drop something different in every now and again to make sure they are getting a healthy varied diet.

locusts as a staple would prove very expensive compared to crickets anyway.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont have one, but want one and have foud out that the best staple diet are mealworms? I think crikets and locusts are for treats? I may be wrong, and i probaly am! Someone please correct me if i am! Thanks!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

*cheers guys*

I think crikets are good for a staple diet, aslong as you treat them with wax worms once a week. meal worms hardly have anything in them lol but the are still fine.:2thumb:


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE (Aug 25, 2008)

crix are by far the cheaper option get um on locust and ur asking for an expensive time two adults can eat half a tub of locust a day


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Both are fine but locust are very expensive compared to crix.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I find i can control locusts more than crickets so i just use them. If u buy bulk its not too much more expensive. Two or three times the price.... but its still small.

I use mealworms and locusts for my leo. He has 2 or so locusts (only 4months old) and as many mealworms as he will eat. I do that once a day at about 10pm. Hand feeding him out side the box. He likes to be fed in his xmas paper tube for some reason... 0.o

Mealworms are cheap as well, and I cannot keep them in the fridge so i keep them all gut-loaded all the time so i can feed my leo what he wants, when ever he wants it.


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

i use mealies for all my gecko's and they have locus every now and again, crickets do my hed in when they escape and when they are suppose to be silent ones but they dont shut up lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> I think crikets are good for a staple diet, aslong as you treat them with wax worms once a week. meal worms hardly have anything in them lol but the are still fine.:2thumb:


crickets are fine as a staple diet so are mealworms ~ many breeders raise their leo's solely on mealies ~ just make sure all livefood is well gutloaded  
Hoppers (locusts) are really good but can work out expensive if for more then one leo so although mine get them they are a weekly treat 
Never bothered with waxworms I personally don't feel the need to use them (as a treat or otherwise) if the leo's are eating well and gaining weight on other livefoods.


----------



## markshaw2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

i feed my 3month old leo mealies. he has about 10 a day adn on saturday i give hi m about 4 wax worms and as many leos as he wants. the mealies have foor all the time and i dust calcium mon-friday and nutrabol sat sunday. he loves them and ive now got him eating out of my fingers. oh and hes putting on the weight lol he was 13g when i got him 2 months ago and hes about 33g now lol


gecko101 said:


> Hi, ive got some 3 month old geckos and im wondering whats better for them, crikets or locust? I personaly think crickets because they are fatter.
> 
> but back to your question mealies and crix are fine for a staple. different people have different preferance
> 
> ...


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

I feed mine on locust, crickets _and _mealworms, but then again I don't mind doshing out for them 

Make sure to sufficiently gut-load crickets, maybe vary the diet once in a while and the gecko should do fine. :2thumb: (not forgetting about correct vitamin suppliments too).


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Thanks for all the info everyone.*

whats the best way to gut load a criket?:mf_dribble:


----------

